# Optimaler Warcraft PC



## Doenerman (3. März 2009)

Hi,

ich habe zur Zeit folgendes Prob:

In Dalaran ruckt es wie doof, und wenn ich in 25'er Raids bin, geht es fast gar nicht mehr. Sowie auch in 1000 Winter, wenn dort die Horde auf
die Allianz trifft, bleibt alles fast stehen.


Wenn ich Ehrlich bin, es nervt !!!


Hier meine aktuellen Systemdaten:

Windows XP - Home
Intel Pentium P4 - 3,4 GHz
3 GB Ram - PC 3200
Grafikkarte = Nvidia GForce 8600GT mit 1024 MB RAM
Motherboard = MSI-MS 7091
Monitor = Samsung SyncMaster 206BW/MagicSyncMaster CX206BW (Digital) ; spiele mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050.


Spiele WoW mit Minimalsten Einstellungen !!!


Da stecken bestimmt einige Problem drin, oder ?


Welche Hardware könnt ihr mir ans Herz legen ?
Was sollte ich auswechseln ?

Ich Danke Euch schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. März 2009)

hm, dass einzige was ich bei dir ändern würde ist der prozessor.

habe auch ein recht gutes system, aber wenn eine massenkeilerei in tausend winter ist, ist auch bei mir holland in not. und ich denke mal so geht es sehr vielen. dalaran ist bei mir flüssig.


----------



## eaglestar (3. März 2009)

Haben das selbste System bis auf 2 Unterschiede:

1. Habe ich einen QuadCore mit je 2,4 GHz
2. Meine 8600GT hat nur 512MB


Bei mir läuft WoW flüssig...auch in Dalaran.


Ich denke mit nem neuen Prozessor (DualCore) ist dir geholfen.
Obwohl ich sagen muss mit der Graka, kann zu mindest ich die hohen Schattendetails vergessen.
Meine fps sinken dann immer von ~40 auf ~7.


Gruß
eagle


----------



## Ellordian (3. März 2009)

Du hast Deine Internet-Leitung vergessen!

Mein Rechner ist etwas Leistungsschwächerer als Deiner aber habe trotzdem nur selten Probleme. Habe ne 4000 DSL Leitung. Wie siehts mit Deiner Leitung aus???


----------



## Mikey111 (3. März 2009)

Liegt denk ich nicht an dir, liegt eher an Blizzard

Was hast du den für ne Internet Verbindung!?


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Guck im PC-Technik Bereich im Sticky, da gibts genug zusammengestellte PCs.
Bei weiteren Fragen, frag am besten da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/reported damit ein Mod es rüberschiebt

achso, die grafikkarte ist nicht so der hammer, aber das problem stellt hier eindeutig die cpu und die für das system zu hohe auflösung dar.


----------



## fisker31 (3. März 2009)

Die Hardware in voll in Ordnung, bis auf deinem Prozessor. Der ist schon ne beledigung für deine GRafikkarte. Schaff dir ne aktuelle schnelle CPU an dann wird deine Grafik karte nicht ausgebremst und es läuft föüssig.


----------



## Da Vid (3. März 2009)

Hast du evtl. andere programme im hintergrund laufen, zu viele addons die dein AS zu müllen? ich würd einfach mal im task manager nachgucken und im spiel (auslastung durch addon´s), wundert mich, das es bei raids ruckelt, gut dalaran wenn es voll ist, ist es bei mir auch so und war in Shattrath so. und 1k winter ruckelt wie oben schon gesagt bei (fast) jedem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: internet könnte es nartürlich auch sein, kleiner bruder der downloaded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (3. März 2009)

Also ich hab's erst bemerkt, dass bei mir etwas im "Argen" liegt, als ich das erste mal Sartarion25 gemacht habe. Alles war gut (beim Buffen), aber der erste Pull hat mich an meinen letzten Diaabend erinnert. Ich hab keinen Plan warum, aber irgendwie haut bei mir etwas nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem, weil mein Rechner nicht grad der "schwächste" ist. Dalaran läuft mit knapp 30fps (28-33 im Schnitt).

Athlon64 X2 4200 - 2GB DDR - GeForce 9800GTX+ (512M - 16k DLS (TeleDoof)
Alle Details auf max. (ausser Schatten und Texturfilterung. Ganz unten!) und 1680x1050x60 auf 22° SAMSUNG TFT

Jemand 'ne Idee, woran es "hängen" könnte? - Eigentlich sollte der Rechner das doch gerissen bekommen, oder?


----------



## Doenerman (3. März 2009)

Zuerst mal Super Lieben DANK !!!

Ich habe keine Hintergrundprogramme, außer ab und zu Incredimail.

Die Internetanbindung ist eine 16k DSL Leitung, nehm an, das es daran nicht liegen dürfte ?



Wisst ihr evtl. ob ich einen zb einen Quadcore auf diesen Board stecken kann ?



Am besten Board+CPU+RAM erneuern ???


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Du bekommst auf das Ding weder Quad noch C2D .. vielleicht nen Pentium D, weiß ich nich. Wird aber auch nix bringen.

Board+CPU+Ram erneuern is wohl das beste. Aber wenn ich richtig sehe, ist das ein Aldi PC, richtig?

Ich bleibe bei meiner Empfehlung - guck in den Sticky, setz dir ein Budget und kauf was ordentliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. März 2009)

ausserdem ist ein quad für wow, reiner nonsinns. ein ordentlicher dualcore für wow reicht dicke und diese kosten ja auch nicht mehr die welt.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. März 2009)

Es scheint wirklich ein Aldi PC zu sein, den du mit einer neuen Grafikkarte aufgemotzt hast!? Leider wird oft vergessen, dass in deinem Fall der Prozessor einfach viel zu schwach ist um die Grafikkarte ihr Potential auszunutzen!

Leider ist das Board auch Müll aus einem Aldi PC und du wirst nicht drum rum dir auch ein neues Board zu kaufen, da du auf das nichts anderes bauen kannst! Nen Quad ist wirklich nicht nötig aber auf das Board bekommst du nicht mal nen Dualcore! 



@stonewhip

Spiele ebenfalls mit einem 4200+ aber mit einer 8800 GT 512 mb aber nur auf einem 19" Monitor und mit 4GB RAM und bei mir läuft alles super!


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Was würde denn in deinem Budget liegen , lieber TE ? :-)

_


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Es scheint wirklich ein Aldi PC zu sein, den du mit einer neuen Grafikkarte aufgemotzt hast!? Leider wird oft vergessen, dass in deinem Fall der Prozessor einfach viel zu schwach ist um die Grafikkarte ihr Potential auszunutzen!
> 
> Leider ist das Board auch Müll aus einem Aldi PC und du wirst nicht drum rum dir auch ein neues Board zu kaufen, da du auf das nichts anderes bauen kannst! Nen Quad ist wirklich nicht nötig aber auf das Board bekommst du nicht mal nen Dualcore!
> 
> ...



Alles andere an Aussage wundert mich auch immer wieder ... ich spiele mit hohen Details (Schatten auf niedrig) auf einem 22er TFT mit weniger Power ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (3. März 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Also ich hab's erst bemerkt, dass bei mir etwas im "Argen" liegt, als ich das erste mal Sartarion25 gemacht habe. Alles war gut (beim Buffen), aber der erste Pull hat mich an meinen letzten Diaabend erinnert. Ich hab keinen Plan warum, aber irgendwie haut bei mir etwas nicht hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auflösung runter?


----------



## simply Torina (3. März 2009)

Schlechte Idee, da das die native Auflösung des Monitors ist.


----------



## DerMavgier (3. März 2009)

die hier beschriebenen diashows habe ich auch in 25er raids. 
darum wollte ich mir nen komplett neues system zulegen;
wirds reichen?, auch für aktuelle andere spiele?

2x 3,17 GHz
Core2Duo E8500 775
Kugel gelagerter Lüfter
P5Q SE
2048MB Gskill CL4
250GB Festplatte
DVD Brenner LG
LAN 10 / 100 / 1000 on B.
512MB 9800GTX
7.1 HD Sound on B.
MIDI Tower 650 Watt

soll 630€ kosten? 
ist das dann ok?
schon mal nen danke!


----------



## Doenerman (3. März 2009)

Ich habe demnach folgendes im Auge gefasst (aus diesem Forum):

CPU= Intel core 2 duo E8400
Kühler= Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
Netzteil= OCZ StealthXStream 600Watt
Grafik= HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 1024 MB RAM
RAM= 4096MG DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5   (Obwohl ich denke das bei XP 4GB überdiemensioniert sind oder?)


Was haltet ihr davon ?

Liegt so im Preis von 500 Gold.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (3. März 2009)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Ich habe demnach folgendes im Auge gefasst (aus diesem Forum):
> 
> CPU= Intel core 2 duo E8400
> Kühler= Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
> ...


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Nette Zusammenstellung , aber ein 500W Netzteil reicht , grad für die 4850 :-)

Und btw , du meinst sicherlich 500&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu den 4GB..jain..XP nutzt die 4GB nicht vollkommen aus , aber reinpacken würd ich sie mir bei den derzeitigen Preisen trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja , wenn du noch etwas wartest kriegst du warscheinlich ne 4870 mit in deine Zusammenstellung , denn die Dinger werden grad alle billiger.._

------




DerMavgier schrieb:


> wirds reichen?, auch für aktuelle andere spiele?



_
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

Kühler : Arctic Freezer 7 Pro

Festplatte : Samsung HD501LJ 500GB

Gehäuse : Coolermaster Centurion RC534

Netzteil : OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22NP20

Mainboard : ASUS P5QL Pro

Grafikkarte : HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 / XFX Geforce 9800GTX+

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5




Aus "meinem" Sticky - damit wirst du bei aktuellen Spielen & WoW keine Probleme haben :-)_


----------



## ignatz87 (3. März 2009)

Halle TE

Also auf einem P4 Mainboard kannst du keinen Dual bzw. Quad Core CPU Packen da das Mainboard ein Sockel 478 ist.
(Sockel is das ding wo du den CPU Reindrückst)
Die Dual/Quad Cpus benötigen Sockel 775 würd ich aber wenn es in deinem Budget passt nicht kaufen da Intel den Neuen i7 rausgebracht hat der benötigt den Sockel 1366.

Also das Sockel 775 mit folgenden Komponeten: Asus P5KPL-AM/PS(Mainboard) € 51,90, Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600(Quad Core würd ich dir Empfehlen da man ja auch in die Zukunft schauen sollte) 174,90 nen P/L Dualcore CPU würde € 154,90 kosten, also kaum der rede werd..., A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit € 45,99 

also für das Dual System ca. 252,79 € und das Quad System ca. 272,79 €

Das Sockel 1366 System mit folgenden Komponeten: Asus P6T € 224,90, Intel® Core i7-920 € 279,-, GeIL DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit € 109,90

damit wären wir bei dem i7 System bei ca. 613,80 €

Es kommt drauf an wie du in Zukunft Spielen willst wenn du nur wow Zocken willst dann reicht ein Dual-System vollkommen aus obwohl ich Quad wegen dem geringen Preis unterschied doch bevorzugen würde.

Das i7 System ist für absolute Zocker geeignet er besitzt rund 30% mehr Leistung als ein herkömmlich Quad CPU.

Die Preise sind von Alternate und die Komonenten hab ich ausgewählt weil ich mit diesen Marken gute Erfahrungen gesammelt hab.

Natürlich Setze ich für beide Systeme ein x64 Bit BS vorraus!!

Hoffe mein Beitrag konnte dir Helfen,

lg Ignatz


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Deine ausgesuchten Teile sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung , aber wer jetzt nochzum alten Q6600 greift.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Doenerman (3. März 2009)

Warum lohnt sich eine Anschaffung des X64 Bit Win XP System, wenn man zu 98% nur WoW spielt ?

Welche Besserung würde gegenüber eines normalen XP-Home Systems eintreten ?

Und welche Alternative würde es für ein AMD System geben?

Weil die evtl Preislich noch etwas weiter unten liegen, oder ?


----------



## ignatz87 (3. März 2009)

@painschkes im Preisleistungs verhältnis is der Q66 top.

@Doenerman Bei einer x64 BS Version werden volle 4gb-8gb unterstützt das ist der wesentlich Unterschied bei einer x86bit BS(32bit) Version nut glaube 3,38. 

Auserdem gibt es 64bit Programme die unter einem 64bit bs deutlich schneller laufen da bei einer 64bit version 64 Adresseinheiten angesprochen werden können beim 32 nur 32.
(Adresseinheiten sind wie kleine autobahnen)

Ein AMD System würd "ICH" dir nicht empfehlen da doch deutliche leistungseinbussen zu spüren sind da ein AMD CPU weniger L2 Cach besitzt. (Cach ist ein kleiner zwichenspeicher)

Bei Systemen die 4gb oder mehr RAM besitzen würde ich deshalb eine 64bit version Installieren da man sonst auch 3gb kaufen kann. 

Auserdem werden Videos viel schneller codiert, aber glaube nichts das du soetwas machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^.


----------



## Doenerman (3. März 2009)

Aber Speziell bei WoW wird ein x64 Bit System doch nichts großartig bessern, oder

erhällt man bessere Effekte ?


Dank an allen.


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> Liegt so im Preis von 500 Gold.
> 
> ...


gold? ich glaub du spielst du Viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. März 2009)

Painis Sys und done.

@TE:
Wie schon gesagt, Prozi zu schlecht usw.
Kauf NIEMALS XP 64Bit, miserabler Treibersupport usw, schlimmer als bei Vista (!!)
32 Bit reicht vollkommen, es werden von Windows zwar "nur" 3,5(?)GB erkannt, aber es laufen 4 Gig. Ansonsten halt Vista, würd aber auf Win7 warten

@Paini:
Der Q6600 ist einfach ein legendärer Prozessor, jetzt schon, gerade im G0-Stepping

@Ignatz87:
Lächerlich, was du da mit AMD von dir gibst. Der Phenom II ist ein genialer Prozessor, der locker mit dem Q9550 von Intel mithalten kann. Erst wenns ans eingemachte geht, nämlich in den Bereich 1100€+, ist Intel mit den i7-Prozessoren außer Konkurrenz.

Also:
System aus dem Sticky auf HWV/Alternate zusammenstellen, am Besten wenn die HD4870 günstiger geworden ist, und Spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Ja , aber wenn schon einen Quad (bei nem neuen PC) den Q9550.. 

Naja gut,  mag sein das der Q6600 noch ganz ordentlich ist - ich würd ich aber nicht Empfehlen..

Oder natürlich (wie du schon sagtest) die Phenom II Serie..wenn ich meinen PC aufrüsten müsste - würd ich sofort auf de Phenom umsteigen >_<

Aber der E8400 reicht erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## luk123 (3. März 2009)

AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ AM2"box" 2x512kB, Sockel AM2  *74,29 &#8364;*
MSI K9A2 Neo-F, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe *58,03 &#8364;*
Club3D HD4850 IDP 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express* 140,27 &#8364;*
Antec Neo HE 430W *52,09 &#8364;*
*2x* 2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Revision 2 Dual Channel, CL4 *59,18 &#8364;*
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil *54,56 &#8364;*
Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache *53,96 &#8364;*
Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk schwarz *12,44 &#8364;*

Wären dann insgesamt:  *504,82 &#8364;

*Zu kaufen gibt's das bei hardwareversand.de, den Laden kann ich echt empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Athlon X2 6000+ ist zwar schwächer als ein E8k, jedoch ist er um einiges günstiger aber schafft die neusten Spiele auch.

Das System wird WoW im Schlaf packen, neuere Spiele wie CoD4 laufen auf @max locker drauf.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Jup , oder die "billige" Variante - wäre dann ein abgewandelter 450&#8364; PC ausm Sticky =]

_


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2009)

Also, ich würde mir den 6600 Quad auch nicht mehr kaufen. Im G0-Stepping war das Ding zwar legendär, aber das fängt aktuell bei 170 Euro an, laut Geizhals.de. Da zahl ich die 30 Euro zum AMD940 auch gerade noch drauf. Von daher hat der 6600 seit dem PhenomII an Attraktivität stark verloren. Würde er 120 Euro kosten, dann wäre es akzeptabel, aber nicht für 170 Euro.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. März 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> Du hast Deine Internet-Leitung vergessen!
> 
> Mein Rechner ist etwas Leistungsschwächerer als Deiner aber habe trotzdem nur selten Probleme. Habe ne 4000 DSL Leitung. Wie siehts mit Deiner Leitung aus???


Also an der Leitung liegt es nur in den seltensten Fällen. Hast du mal beobachtet wieviel Daten nach sagen wir mal 10 Stunden Spielzeit übertragen werden? Sofern die Latenz stimmt, kannst du WoW sogar mit ISDN spielen.


----------



## luk123 (4. März 2009)

[qoute]_Jup , oder die "billige" Variante - wäre dann ein abgewandelter 450&#8364; PC ausm Sticky  [/qoute]

_Nur besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, ganz im ernst. Da kannste nit viel falsch machen. Die HD4850 is ne mega Karte. Hab sie selber.
Und dank AM2+ kannste später auf Phenom II aufrüsten.

Das Gehäuse ist halt geschmackssache, hab das mal ausgewählt weil es nen recht guten Airflow hat.

Aber jz ein Intel Dualcore find ich schwachsinn, sie sind einfach zu teuer. Das Geld würde ich für ein Quadcore sparen. Oder gar ein Octacore^^


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

Andere Fragen:
1 Wie lange läuft schon dein System?
2 Defragmentierung?
3 Haste viele AddOns?
4 Was läuft alles im Hintergrund?

LG
Nira =)

BTW aus eigenen Erfahrungen:
- *KEINE* CPU von AMD. Bei Intel hast du viel mehr Leistung!
- *KEINE* ATI-Grafikkarte. nVidia beherrscht eindeutig den Spielemarkt und die Menüführung und alles drum und dran ist besser.

PS:


luk123 schrieb:


> Aber jz ein Intel Dualcore find ich schwachsinn, sie sind einfach zu teuer. Das Geld würde ich für ein Quadcore sparen. Oder gar ein Octacore^^


Du hast noch nie nen Duo von AMD und nen Duo von Intel vergleichen - wohlgemerkt mit den selben Taktraten.
Hol das mal nach, dann entscheide =)


----------



## luk123 (4. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> BTW aus eigenen Erfahrungen:
> - *KEINE* CPU von AMD. Bei Intel hast du viel mehr Leistung!
> - *KEINE* ATI-Grafikkarte. nVidia beherrscht eindeutig den Spielemarkt und die Menüführung und alles drum und dran ist besser.



Richtig bei Intel hast du mehr Leistung. Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass es nicht stimmt. Es ist so.
Preisleistung stimmt aber nicht, wie du unten sehen wirst.

Das mit der ATI Grafikkarte ist totaler Schwachsinn. Das war noch bei zu Zeiten der 8k Reihe. Das hat sich aber geändert. 
ATi liegt jz in Sachen Preisleistung klar vorne. Deswegen würde ich klar zu einer HD4850 raten!


[qoute]
Du hast noch nie nen Duo von AMD und nen Duo von Intel vergleichen - wohlgemerkt mit den selben Taktraten.
[/qoute]

Wie ich schon sagt, Preisleistung stimmt nicht.
Der E8400 kostet gerade 150€, ein 6000+ X2 75€. In Benchmarks ist der E8400 35% schneller als der X2. (Wobei der E84 mit DDR3 1333Mhz Ram getestet wurde und der X2 nur mit DDR2 750 Ram)
D.h. du hast 35% mehr Leistung, zahlst aber das doppelte.

[qoute]
Hol das mal nach, dann entscheide =)
[/qoute]

Ich würde mich für den X2 entscheiden, du nicht?


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

Nein, ich nicht^^
AMD wird viel wärmer, d.h. mehr Kühlleistung d.h. weniger übertakten, d.h. eventuell auch, dass der PC laut ist =D

Bei den ATI Karten hast du mehrere Probleme - glaube mir =)
Und nenn mir mal Spiele, welche nVidias bzw ATIs Logo in sich tragen (je Engine).

Zudem ist der Bereich der PhysX-Karten sehr interessant.
Sie bieten derzeit keine offizielle Unterstützung für ATI-Karten.

nVidia sagt aber, dass sie AMD/ATI unterstützen werden, prich Lizenzen geben.
Mal angenommen die Spielebranche setzt irgenwann vorraus, das man ne PhysX-Platinie besitzt... und das lässt man ein paar Jahre.
Und plötzlich entzieht nVidia AMD/ATI die Lizenz.
AMD/ATI kann nichts machen, da sie nicht in diese Richtung entwickelt haben, nVidia hat den gesamten Markt der Spiele und PhysX-Karten.

Aber das ist auch weit hergeholt =D

Ich war mal AMD + nVidia-Fan.
Mein Jetziger PC besteht aus Intel und ATI komponenten...
Darum: Intel JA, ATI nein ^^

LG
Nira =P

Edit:
Änder mal Qoute in Quote =)


----------



## luk123 (4. März 2009)

> AMD wird viel wärmer, d.h. mehr Kühlleistung d.h. weniger übertakten, d.h. eventuell auch, dass der PC laut ist =D



Gut das AMD wärmer wird... hm ich finde zwar keine Handfesten beweiße im Internet aber klar 45nm 65nm warscheinlich ist er etwas wärmer.
Aber er will ja nicht übertakten und du willst mir bitte nicht sagen das der Intel Boxed Kühler leiser ist als der von AMD?!
Du hast ja warscheinlich selber den Boxed Kühler drauf und kannst mir bestätigen, dass der echt laut ist. Ich kenn den.

Der Kühler von AMD ist durchschnittlich laut aber garantiert leiser als der Boxed Kühler von Intel.



> Bei den ATI Karten hast du mehrere Probleme - glaube mir =)
> Und nenn mir mal Spiele, welche nVidias bzw ATIs Logo in sich tragen (je Engine).



Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme und auch wenn alle Spiele auf nVidia optimiert sind, fährst du trotzdem P/L mässig besser.
Im Vergleich zwischen der HD4850 und der 9800GTX, die beide gleichviel kosten, ist nVidia auf niedrigen Einstellungen zwar minimal besser. Etwa 1-2%.
Aber als ganz krasses Beispiel schauen wir uns mal den Benchmark bei 1600x1200 8AA/16AF an. Da fällt die GTX satte *71%* hinter die 4850.



> Zudem ist der Bereich der PhysX-Karten sehr interessant.
> Sie bieten derzeit keine offizielle Unterstützung für ATI-Karten.
> 
> nVidia sagt aber, dass sie AMD/ATI unterstützen werden, prich Lizenzen geben.
> ...



Erstens ja das ist weit hergehollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zweitens was ist wenn alle Spiele nur noch DX10.1 unterstützen?



> Edit:
> Änder mal Qoute in Quote =)



Das wollte irgendwie nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

das mit DirectX xx.1 ist auch sunne sache...
nvidia baut ein auto..
ATI klaut das auto, schjlägt beschleunigungslöcher rein... das ist Auto.1  !!einself xD totaler schwachsinn...

Und nein, ich benutze für die CPU, Northbridge und Festplatte ne WaKü - meine beiden Grafikkarten werden einfach zu heiß xD
Außerdem... Boxed-kühler sind sowieso immer schrott. Nach dessen eigenen Empfehlungen sind die ungeeignet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke auch dran, das Intel nen größeren Cache hat als AMD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist sunn glaubenskrieg - wär ich bei dir würdest du auch Intel/nvidia-fan sein... wuhahahaha x) (der Teufelsmiley fehlt)
Also:
Intel + nVidia + Corsair + ASUS + WesternDigital + Creative = egal wie langsam das System - du bist immer der Kuhlste xD


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

ignatz87 schrieb:


> Das i7 System ist für absolute Zocker geeignet er besitzt rund 30% mehr Leistung als ein herkömmlich Quad CPU.



nicht ganz richtig. Ein i7, egal welcher, hat zwar Leistung wie Sau, aber die sind sicherlich nicht zum spielen gebaut. Spiele waren bei der Auslegung sekundär, primär ist er dafür gebaut, flott zu arbeiten.

@Niranda: NVidia-Karten haben sicherlich die deutlich (!) besseren Treiber und auch besseren Support. Trotzdem hat Ati das bessere P/L-Verhältnis. Ich würde aber auch lieber ein wenig mehr bezahlen und zur Nvidia greifen. Ich hab meine 4870x2 nur, weil ich sie für einen super Preis bekommen habe. Sollte die mir zu langsam werden kommt wieder ne NVidia in den Rechner. Und heißt ist sie, das stimmt. Unter Last ca. 90-95°C was ich schon dicke find.

Das mit Intel + nVidia + Corsair + ASUS + WesternDigital + Creative hört sich zwar irre an, aber du hast recht. Nur, dass man Corsair auch getrost durch OCZ ersetzen kann, was bei mir der Fall ist. Außerdem eben noch ne ATI und ne andere Soundkarte, aber gut.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

95°? da biste aber hart an der Grenze...
Meine beiden 4870x2er werden unter volllast 80-85° kühl =)  =D
Und darum sag ich ja - was du hast geschrieben - push der nVidia-Göttin! =D

Bzgl OCZ: Kenn ich nicht.. ich hatte Kingston, Geil und noch ein paar andere durch - bis ich auf Corsair kam, der absolute Hammer, wenn auch etwas teurer =)

Und Logitech hab ich vergessen xD


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

ja klar, ich auch =) Nichts geht über Logitech (außer Bose/Sennheiser beim Sound).

Ich muss mal schauen...ich hab in Erinnerung, dass die Anfangs kühler war. Ist eine HIS HD4870x2 welche beinahe seit Release im Einsatz ist. Kühler hab ich immer brav sauber gemacht, ca. alle 4-6 Wochen (Scythe Mugen zieht abartig Staub...), nur die Grafikkarte bisher noch nicht. Da werd ich wohl mal Hand anlegen.


----------



## luk123 (4. März 2009)

> Außerdem... Boxed-kühler sind sowieso immer schrott. Nach dessen eigenen Empfehlungen sind die ungeeignet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja Boxed Kühler sind schrott. Ne gewagte Aussage. Für den OttonormalUser reicht er aufjedenfall un ich kann bestätigen, dass der AMD Kühler leiser ist als der Intel Kühler.

Naja das mit dem Cache ist wie mit dem Ghz. Du willst ja wohl nicht sagen, dass Intel besser ist weil er mehr Cache hat, oder? Fakt ist, bei gleicher Taktrate 35% schneller dafür doppelt so teuer.



> Aber das ist sunn glaubenskrieg - wär ich bei dir würdest du auch Intel/nvidia-fan sein... wuhahahaha x) (der Teufelsmiley fehlt)



Schon. Ja. Wenn du Intel und nVidia hast, schön find ich ok. Ich sag ja auch nicht das AMD oder Intel besser ist. Ich hätte/würde auch zu Intel greifen wenn ich ein hohes Budget hätte. Nur fakt ist, dass AMD im unteren Preissegment, sprich Dualcores, einfach das bessere P/L Verhältniss hat. 
Bei Highend sollte man eig immer zu Intel greifen, da sie dort einfach besser sind. Dementsprechend teuer ist es eben auch.




> Unter Last ca. 90-95°C was ich schon dicke find.



Ned gerade wenig aber kritisch wirds erst bei 100°C.


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Die 4870x2 hat bei mir auch schon 120°C mitgemacht als der Lüfter ausgefallen ist. Hab dann aber trotzdem eine komplett  neue bekommen, obwohl nur der Lüfter hin war. Ist also noch nicht an der kritischen Grenze.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. März 2009)

Meine GTX 280 (oc) wird auch ziemlich warm. So ca. 90C bei Last. Der positive nebeneffekt ist, das die Raumtemperatur deutlich steigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heizung auf 2 mit PC aus: 17,5C (winter)
Heizung auf 2 mit PC an: 22,0C

Ist schon praktisch wenn die Graka nach hinten raus bläst ^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. März 2009)

Also, ich muss sagen, daß die neuen PhenomII-Modelle durchaus empfehlenswert sind. Für einen Preis von 200 Euro bekommt man einen Quadcore, der einen Intel 9550 in etwa ebenwürdig ist und aber ca. 40 Euro billiger.

Noch dazu ist er innovativer als der alte Intel:

- integrierter Speichercontroller
- nativer Quad
- HTL anstelle des alten FSB

Gut, der geneigte Käufer merkt davon nicht sonderlich viel, im alltäglichen Gebrauch, dennoch wirkt der Penryn gegen einen Phenom altbacken. Das AMD-Prozzis sonderlich heiß werden, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...ack_edition/31/

Diese Stats sind in etwa deckungsgleich mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen. Ich besitze selbst einen 9550 Intel und habe kürzlich einen Phenom II 940 für einen Freund zusammengeschraubt. Von den Temps her nehmen die sich kaum was. Bei den älteren AMD-Modellen mag das z.T. stimmen. Das liegt aber schlicht und ergreifen an der Fertigungsstruktur. 90/65nm vs. 45nm!

Und der größte Hitzkopf unter den Prozzis ist immo sowieso Nehalem. Gut, der hat auch Leistung ohne Ende, zumindest, wenn die Anwendung von Hyperthreading profitiert. Außerhalb dieser Gegebenheit hätte ich mir doch etwas mehr erwartet. In Spielen kann sich ein Nehalem nicht allzu deutlich von einen PhenomII 940 oder einen 9550 Intel absetzen. Ist an sich auch scheißegal, weil hier nur die Grafikkarte eine Rolle spielt.

Von der CPU her sind die meisten halbwegs aktuellen Prozzis ausreichend für fast alle Spiele. Nur bei GTA darf es etwas mehr sein.

Was Grafikkarten angeht, muss ich sagen, daß ich auch der Meinung bin, daß Nvidia die besseren Treiber anbietet. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, daß ich mit einer ATI4870 in genau nur einem Spiel Probleme hatte. Alles andere lief tadellos und von der Performace absolut gleichwertig mit meiner jetzigen GTX260.

Technische Features wie PhysX oder DirectX10.1 sind meiner Meinung nach kaum ein Kaufgrund. Ob PhysX sich jemals durchsetzen wird, steht noch in den Sternen. Was bisher an Unterstützung zu finden war, darauf kann meiner Meinung getrost gepfiffen werden. Und auf DirectX10.1 kann man auch pfeifen.

Meines Wissens gab es nur ein Spiel, welches DirectX10.1 hatte und da brachte es performancetechnisch zwar fast 20%, jedoch wurde das Feature wieder entfernt. Angeblich ein Bug
Komisch, dass das Spiel "it's meant to be played by Nvidia" war

In meinen Augen also fast nur Glaubensfrage, ob man nun ATI oder Nvidia kauft. Und was Prozzis angeht, eine Frage des Budgets, soweit es Dualcore's betrifft. Intel hat da eindeutig mehr Power, aber verlangt auch sehr viel mehr.

Was Quads betrifft, so ist meiner Meinung immo der PhenomII 940 attraktiver, als ein Intel 9550. Erstens von der Technik her und zweitens, weil fast identische Leistung zum eindeutig günstigeren Preis.


----------



## Falathrim (4. März 2009)

Danke Klos...
Wenn das hier zu nem Fanboy-Thread Ati vs NVidia bzw Intel vs AMD ausartet meld ich das erste Mal (glaub ich) nen Thread in diesem Bereich...

Die Hersteller sind sich derzeit ziemlich ebenbürtig, fertig. AMD etwas langsamer/gleichschnell, dafür günstiger und heißer (bei den Grafikkarten), Intel und NVidia teurer aber meist etwas schneller...


----------

